# Photos of your partner in your car ?



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Do you think this is okay, or not ???

I'm actually kind of torn on this. My first thought is, its my car, i can decorate it any way i want to....

One thing it might help, is that if drunk, fat, ugly women see a shot of my GF, they might not bother me so much.... Or should i say, not waste their time trying.
But then again, might a fat, ugly "jellous" woman, take it out upon me with a 1 star ?

Btw, the shots id put in my car, would be wallet sized, and are fully dressed / classy. Okay one is from the back, in nicely fitting jeans and a t shirt. One close up portait, and one with our beautiful dog....

The bottom line is, these are pics id like to look at once in a while on a long shift, or long drive even if I'm not Uber'ing. 

Appropriate or not ???


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Put up nudes.

Seriously, it's your car, do what you want. Not sure there's a way to win. If you are that good looking that women are constantly hitting on you, consider yourself very lucky. I'm rarely hit on.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I keep it plain. Other than my phone cradle and charger, my car looks exactly the same as the day it came off the lot.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> Put up nudes.
> 
> Seriously, it's your car, do what you want. Not sure there's a way to win. If you are that good looking that women are constantly hitting on you, consider yourself very lucky. I'm rarely hit on.


Well here's the thing, i give myself about a 4 out of 10 lol ....and its always, fat, drunk women who are hitting on me

My GF on the other hand, is very attractive.... Like an 8.... And for her age, her body is probaby a 9.8..... 5'2", 115lbs. Looks fantastic in tight jeans, or leggies. So many young girls wish they were built as nicely.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Seriously. If you have just have to look at photos of your gf put them on your phone and look at them between rides. Problem solved. I was looking at a porn site while waiting at the airport tonight.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Seriously. If you have just have to look at photos of your gf put them on your phone and look at them between rides. Problem solved. I was looking at a porn site while waiting at the airport tonight.


Okay, because.... ??? You think this might cause problems ?

And btw, i do have tons of photos of my GF on my phone, some of which "are for myself only" and I definitely look at those sometimes between trips  lol 
Thing is though, with a lot of my Uber'ing, my phone is being used most of the day.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

FIFO does not mean fapping.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Do you think this is okay, or not ???
> 
> I'm actually kind of torn on this. My first thought is, its my car, i can decorate it any way i want to....
> 
> ...


Do what makes you happy. Don't think it will help rating and might hurt it a little. Might think about putting up something you and gf are saving for then work it in trolling for tips. or sob stories get tips.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Wait til you get that one creepy fratboy... then you may reconsider putting pix of your hot wife in the car.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Okay, because.... ??? You think this might cause problems ?


Ask yourself... if you weren't concerned that it may be a problem, why did you start this thread?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> And btw, i do have tons of photos of my GF on my phone, some of which "are for myself only" and I definitely look at those sometimes between trips


I have some like this of her too, wanna trade?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I have some like this of her too, wanna trade?


Ha  lol Right on. But I bet mine are cooler 



Coachman said:


> Ask yourself... if you weren't concerned that it may be a problem, why did you start this thread?


I am a tiny bit concerned. But I'll probably put a few pics in my car anyway....


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Why would any other woman get even a teensy-weensy, itsy-bitsey bit jealous of her? - And then take it out on you.








Answer is obvious. If you must display inside your car then put it somewhere out-of-sight of PAX.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Do you think this is okay, or not ???
> 
> I'm actually kind of torn on this. My first thought is, its my car, i can decorate it any way i want to....
> 
> ...


I hear in 2018 an Uber swimsuit calendar is coming out. Uber girls Gone wild. Mainly gonna feature women from IT department. I'm gonna put calendar up in my Uber so clients will give me 5 stars for having calendar so convenient.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Put random pics of people from security footage in your car and when a pax asks who they are....say previous passengers you bonded with.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> I hear in 2018 an Uber swimsuit calendar is coming out. Uber girls Gone wild ... I'm gonna put calendar up in my Uber so clients will give me 5 stars for having calendar so convenient.


UberGirl already been done in the UK & Ireland


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Put up a picture of kids and say that all your tips go to their college fund.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

You work for a reason. Photos of wife, better half or children are completely appropriate. 
I have always kept a visible photo of my better half in the car and screen saver. 
Also a bit of an icebreaker with new customers they're interested in family storys. Bonus a distraction for lonely women who drink too much and further bonus sober women pax respect you think enough of your partner to have a constant reminder of her with you.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> Put up a picture of kids and say that all your tips go to their college fund.


I'm seriously considering trying this. Or the "sick family member" bit and say i'm just doing rideshare to raise money for their medical expenses. And no, i would not feel bad about lying and taking their money. I'm too broke to feel bad for that.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> I'm seriously considering trying this. Or the "sick family member" bit and say i'm just doing rideshare to raise money for their medical expenses. And no, i would not feel bad about lying and taking their money. I'm too broke to feel bad for that.


Why lie? Has to be some sob story that is true. Save for some dental work? I'm not sure why Uber drivers lie when the truth will do.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> Why lie? Has to be some sob story that is true. Save for some dental work? I'm not sure why Uber drivers lie when the truth will do.


Why not lie? It needs to tug at the heart strings of over-emotional humans. Dental work? No one will care about that. They'll think "get some insurance" or "shoulda flossed more often".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> The bottom line is, these are pics id like to look at once in a while on a long shift, or long drive even if I'm not Uber'ing.
> 
> Appropriate or not ???


I'd like to look at pics of your girlfriend too on a long shift or drive, if she's attractive. Please post a couple and I'll make my decision.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Do you think this is okay, or not ???
> 
> I'm actually kind of torn on this. My first thought is, its my car, i can decorate it any way i want to....
> 
> ...


Only if you arrange a Religious Alter on your dashboard,chant ,and sacrifice a small animal( lizard, mouse) before beginning each trip

Works best in countries with 1 Lane roades on steep mountain cliffs ,where they leave the bus wreckage next to the 80 crosses of the buried victems . .. .

Which Vodoo God do you pray to for invisibility from police ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The navigation screen on my car allows me to put up pictures as a screen saver. I have a family pic there.
It's a great conversation starter. People usually say something like "you have a beautiful family" or "how old is your daughter". Then we start talking about kids or something like that.
Every once in a while when I feel like being a smart ass, someone will ask "is that your family?", and I'll say no. that gets everyone in the car cracking up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> The navigation screen on my car allows me to put up pictures as a screen saver. I have a family pic there.
> It's a great conversation starter. People usually say something like "you have a beautiful family" or "how old is your daughter". Then we start talking about kids or something like that.
> Every once in a while when I feel like being a smart ass, someone will ask "is that your family?", and I'll say no. that gets everyone in the car cracking up.


Then they " accidentally" leave an I phone buried in your seat,and track you down to stalk your family . 
. .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Then they " accidentally" leave an I phone buried in your seat,and track you down to stalk your family .
> . .


HA. They will most likely end up stalking one of my other pax who will find that phone.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Well thanks for all the input.
I got 3 small, wallet sized shots printed last eve. Even the lady at Wal Greens asked, is that your wife ? GF.... Wow, she's really pretty, and so is your dog ☺ Thank you, i know, right ?

Again, i know their is a slight chance of getting some fat, ugly, jellous be-otch that has a problem with my good looking GF..... But then ive also had women ask if i had a wife or GF, then when i tell them i do, and start talkibg really highly about her, they get all googly like, "Ahhh, that's so sweet... she's really lucky to have such a sweet guy like you"......
Just now they will be able to see that it goes both ways ☺

Also, a couple of you mentioned how its not a bad thing to show them that you are a real human being, with loved ones, and family (i don't have kids, but we do have a really pretty dog  lol)

Going to put them up in the top left corner of my windshield today. Probably won't even be seen by most, and that's fine, but if any friendly people should ask, i could always say,.... Yes, this is her and our dog right here ☺

But sorry.... I had to have the booty shot too  lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What is this, a cockpit of a fighter jet? Do you need to keep a picture of your loved ones up so if you die in a moments notice, you can have her as the last thing you see?!

How dangerous is Uber driving in Sacramento?!?!


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Do you think this is okay, or not ???
> 
> I'm actually kind of torn on this. My first thought is, its my car, i can decorate it any way i want to....
> 
> ...


Let's see a photo and I'll tell you if it's ok or not...lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BoboBig said:


> Let's see a photo and I'll tell you if it's ok or not...lol


+1


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> Let's see a photo and I'll tell you if it's ok or not...lol


Ha  lol

I am so tempted....

Ok ... Im not going to show you a photo of her face, so you just have to trust me on that....
But i will show you this one.... And btw, did i say my GF was over 50 ? So you can see why even a lot of young women might be jellous 
Oh, i did mention that she is 5'2", 115 lbs, right ? Don't know about you guys, but if i built one myself, that is the right place to start


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Ha  lol
> 
> I am so tempted....
> 
> ...


Wow over 50? Not bad thanks for sharing man glad you didn't get offended..5 stars but don't put up that pic in the car lol maybe a small picture of her face and put it by your speedometer maybe they will ask who's that and that will get all those fat chicks off your back, but maybe it won't...fat chicks rule lol..


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> Wow over 50? Not bad thanks for sharing man glad you didn't get offended..5 stars but don't put up that pic in the car lol maybe a small picture of her face and put it by your speedometer maybe they will ask who's that and that will get all those fat chicks off your back, but maybe it won't...fat chicks rule lol..


Thanks man  Honestly, this one printed pretty dark, while the face shot, and shot with our dog are really bright and easy to see.... Plus, remember these are very small wallet sized shots.... The three shots side by side will only be like 2 3/4's by 6"


----------



## Nut Insiderr (Mar 1, 2017)

Lol your gf is getting dicked down while you Uber for next to nothing. You should be more worried what's going on at home then which pictures to post in your car.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm a pretty secure guy in the first place. But especially with her. She was married to an asshole for 20+ years, and never cheated on him. No reason to cheat on me whatsoever.
Plus, i believe in karma. So the fact that i am 1000% faithful myself, is another good thing in my favor


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Only if you arrange a Religious Alter on your dashboard,chant ,and sacrifice a small animal( lizard, mouse) before beginning each trip
> 
> Works best in countries with 1 Lane roades on steep mountain cliffs ,where they leave the bus wreckage next to the 80 crosses of the buried victems . .. .
> 
> Which Vodoo God do you pray to for invisibility from police ?


I make an offering to Jobu before each shift. Jobu likes rum.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> 9.8


 lol .2 deduction

this thread


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Nut Insiderr said:


> Lol your gf is getting dicked down while you Uber for next to nothing. You should be more worried what's going on at home then which pictures to post in your car.


Don't be a disrespectful prick don't listen to him Fish


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Ha  lol
> 
> I am so tempted....
> 
> ...


Good job man! But my first thought was that this was a picture of Uber support since she had turned her back on ya! JK
I agree with the others that showing riders we are human is good for us.


----------



## Toddorado (Feb 5, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Well here's the thing, i give myself about a 4 out of 10 lol ....and its always, fat, drunk women who are hitting on me
> 
> My GF on the other hand, is very attractive.... Like an 8.... And for her age, her body is probaby a 9.8..... 5'2", 115lbs. Looks fantastic in tight jeans, or leggies. So many young girls wish they were built as nicely.


No one here believes you about your girlfriend. I'm afraid you're gonna need to post some pics. The more revealing, the better.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Ha  lol
> 
> I am so tempted....
> 
> ...


over 50?

Well hello GILF.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Well thanks for all the input.
> Going to put them up in the top left corner of my windshield today. Probably won't even be seen by most, and that's fine, but if any friendly people should ask, i could always say,.... Yes, this is her and our dog right here ☺


She's not very hot if you have to point out which is which. Unless your dog is SMOKING HOT!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Do you think this is okay, or not ???
> 
> I'm actually kind of torn on this. My first thought is, its my car, i can decorate it any way i want to....
> 
> ...


_Are these bothersome women TIPPING? If they are, MILK IT! If they are not tipping wear a wedding ring_.



ACHUMA said:


> I'm seriously considering trying this. Or the "sick family member" bit and say i'm just doing rideshare to raise money for their medical expenses. And no, i would not feel bad about lying and taking their money. I'm too broke to feel bad for that.


"Or the "sick family member"

I wish I could say this is cute. But from the parent of a seriously, chronically ill child myself, I fail to see the humor in this.

Tell then you are taking a correspondence course in Voodoo, learning cast hexes for bad Karma.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> My GF on the other hand, is very attractive.... Like an 8.... And for her age, her body is probaby a 9.8.....


Let me check the Hot vs. Crazy Matrix. 




She must be batshit insane. 

This just for the laughs, not in any way insulting you or your woman. You are probably both very well adjusted people.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Let me check the Hot vs. Crazy Matrix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this was funny !!!  lol Love it !

Your talking to a dude ! Ha !  SO freaking true ! I have a couple lesbian friends who are SO cool, and make SO much sense all the time.... but just are not into guys ?



Side Hustle said:


> _Are these bothersome women TIPPING? If they are, MILK IT! If they are not tipping wear a wedding ring_.
> 
> "Or the "sick family member"
> 
> ...


Hell no ! Neither them, nor almost anyone else ! Uber is NOT the place for tips....


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Need I say more?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Maven said:


> Need I say more?


Great song. Great band.

Btw, at 5'2", 115lbs, I have to listen to my GF all the time about how fat she is getting  lol Okay.... Guess I like fat girls


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

To answer this question, I'd look to Claude Hopkins. Author of "Scientific Advertising" and pioneer of much modern advertising, his biggest theme is TRACKING. Keep records of your profits before and after you decorate the car. If the pics add to your income, keep them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Women are extremely jelly and judgemental of each other. 

Pics of your family or gf only adds more judgement on the paxs part, same as asking newbie questions about you. They are test questions to size you up. It is far better to keep the mystery in there mind going than be easy and give up the answer.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Women are extremely jelly and judgemental of each other.
> 
> Pics of your family or gf only adds more judgement on the paxs part, same as asking newbie questions about you. They are test questions to size you up. It is far better to keep the mystery in there mind going than be easy and give up the answer.


Nope, not jealous of other women. And I'm attractive with a good body too. Why. Cuz I'm secure. I see a tall attractive woman, I think "Oh, she might be a model. She's pretty. " And then I move on with my life. I see an attractive short woman, so what? She's pretty too. I see an attractive older woman, I think "Good for her! She takes care of herself." And move on with my life.

I may ask an attractive woman about her hair care tips or whatever, but I'm never a hater. Many times if I happen to make eye contact with a pretty woman, they flip their heads up away fast. Then as I pass by I say, "Love your hair!" Or "You have beautiful skin.....whatever. " They always look back startled because I'm complimenting them, not trying to be a competitive hater. "They always stammer out an "Oh! Oh! Oh my God,.....well thank you. " Sometimes we chat briefly, exchange beauty tips, and then move on. They always say though, that when they see another woman looking at them, they expect the whole ****** hater treatment.

Fishchris put your pictures of your girlfriend on your dash! Real women can handle it. The ones that can't, the Tyler Perry Madea's out there, can either get their butts on a treadmill, or go drown their sorrows in a Double Whopper with cheese and bacon, large fries........and a DIET Coke. (Why is it always a diet coke?)
Anyways....even Mama June is getting herself together. Girls need to stop hating its true, but you guys....especially the ones in my gym, and my computer science class. Sometimes I just want to throw a bunch of tape measures them and leave the room.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Women are extremely jelly and judgemental of each other.
> 
> Pics of your family or gf only adds more judgement on the paxs part, same as asking newbie questions about you. They are test questions to size you up. It is far better to keep the mystery in there mind going than be easy and give up the answer.


I do agree with this. But another reason why I like having my family picture up is for women to feel more comfortable. 
I often can tell that a woman is uncomfortable with getting in a car with a man, especially late at night. I'll see they checking the licence plate and trying to get good look at me. I feel that once they see that picture, they feel more at ease. 
Having two sisters and now two daughters, I would be nervous about them being in a car with a strange man, so I try to make them feel comfortable, regardless of the tip effect it might have overall.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Do you think this is okay, or not ???
> 
> I'm actually kind of torn on this. My first thought is, its my car, i can decorate it any way i want to....
> 
> ...


I have to put up with 20-something punks hitting on my wife when we go out, so she has to put up with riders hitting on me when I drive. No photos - that's just cause for cattyness to brew up


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Three toddlers on a rampage smeared in peanut butter

Gets good pity tips I hear


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Nope, not jealous of other women. And I'm attractive with a good body too. Why. Cuz I'm secure. I see a tall attractive woman, I think "Oh, she might be a model. She's pretty. " And then I move on with my life. I see an attractive short woman, so what? She's pretty too. I see an attractive older woman, I think "Good for her! She takes care of herself." And move on with my life.
> 
> I may ask an attractive woman about her hair care tips or whatever, but I'm never a hater. Many times if I happen to make eye contact with a pretty woman, they flip their heads up away fast. Then as I pass by I say, "Love your hair!" Or "You have beautiful skin.....whatever. " They always look back startled because I'm complimenting them, not trying to be a competitive hater. "They always stammer out an "Oh! Oh! Oh my God,.....well thank you. " Sometimes we chat briefly, exchange beauty tips, and then move on. They always say though, that when they see another woman looking at them, they expect the whole ****** hater treatment.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lisetti ☺ So refreshing to hear from an attractive woman who is not a jellous hater ! It also makes an already nice looking woman that much hawter ☺



Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 106220
> 
> 
> I do agree with this. But another reason why I like having my family picture up is for women to feel more comfortable.
> ...


Super valid point ! As soon as i mention my GF, (or they see her pics) they know they don't have to worry about me making a pass at them. 
Definitely helps to let them drop their guard down a notch ir two.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Well here's the thing, i give myself about a 4 out of 10 lol ....and its always, fat, drunk women who are hitting on me
> 
> My GF on the other hand, is very attractive.... Like an 8.... And for her age, her body is probaby a 9.8..... 5'2", 115lbs. Looks fantastic in tight jeans, or leggies. So many young girls wish they were built as nicely.


Send pictures


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I am an Uber driver.
Please help !










I've been abducted into this cult called Uber.
They brainwashed me that by cutting rates and refusing tips I will actually make more money .
I wanna out- please contact police!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Glad to see you have confidence.



Lissetti said:


> Fishchris put your pictures of your girlfriend on your dash! Real women can handle it. The ones that can't, the Tyler Perry Madea's out there, can either get their butts on a treadmill, or go drown their sorrows in a Double Whopper with cheese and bacon, large fries........and a DIET Coke.* (Why is it always a diet coke?)*


Because Aspartame turns into formaldehyde when it reaches 98.6 degrees. My as well get an early start on the preservation process.


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

I have photos of my very cute dogs. This almost always guarantees a tip from dog lovers, and will often direct conversation towards dogs and away from the "is this your FT gig?" or "how long have you been doing uber?" which I find annoying. When they ask me how long I want to be a smarta** and say "long enough" or nunya... I never never never ask pax personal questions and hate it when they ask me same.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nailsanddriving said:


> I have photos of my very cute dogs. This almost always guarantees a tip from dog lovers, and will often direct conversation towards dogs and away from the "is this your FT gig?" or "how long have you been doing uber?" which I find annoying. When they ask me how long I want to be a smarta** and say "long enough" or nunya... I never never never ask pax personal questions and hate it when they ask me same.


You're in an enclosed area with a complete stranger for a prolonged period of time. 
It's called small talk.


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

Honestly call me paranoid , but unless you have pretty thick skin , i think you are putting yourself at too much risk by putting up a photo of a family member and especially a girlfriend up for some of these passengers . 

sooner or later we all get that pax who is was having a bad night and are stressed before they get into your car , and they will think nothing of taking it out on you , with thoughtless , rude , or condescending comments and actions ... sometimes even intentionally . so if you have a photo of a loved one in the car , dont be surprised if a bunch of drunk or obnoxious pax feel entitled to grill you about your turnons , sex life , etc . 

if you can laugh it off , fine . but otherwise you may find yourself having to bite your tongue in the face of some pretty brazen comments .


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> Do you think this is okay, or not ???
> 
> I'm actually kind of torn on this. My first thought is, its my car, i can decorate it any way i want to....
> 
> ...


I think it's perfectly okay to personalize your car. Its' your private car, remember? People personalize their work spaces, the tellers at banks, people in their offices, all the time, so why not you ( just because it's a car, it should make no difference ).


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Let me check the Hot vs. Crazy Matrix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last 30 seconds are the best! LMAO


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

ACHUMA said:


> Why not lie?


Umm, character, conscience, there is no need to. If you are truly broke, change some habits and stop being broke. Get some new information on the subject and get new perspective. Look in the mirror and say 'you are my biggest problem; you are my best solution.'


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're in an enclosed area with a complete stranger for a prolonged period of time.
> It's called small talk.


Yeah, I used to teach conversational English in Japan, so small talk is easy for me. But small talk does not include pointed personal questions about what I do for a day job, etc. I I receive those questions as them wanting to know why I'm ubering...we can talk about my dogs, their dogs, weather, the city, the sunset, local eats, etc. It's like me picking up a drunk at a bar and asking "So how's that drinking problem coming along?" In most countries asking someone about what they do for a living is considered extremely rude. Ubers TOS include not asking overly personal questions so I don't know why people think its okay to ask where I make my money. 
My earlier point was the photo of my dogs helps direct conversation towards dogs and other "fun" small talk topics. Most pax are only in my car a few minutes. I may start making up outrageous answers at this point to keep myself entertained.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

For breaking the ice, I'll go with dog pics over family pics anyday!


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

Hmm, wonder if I picture of me and my boyfriend (when I have one again) would be too controversial... I mean in the SF Bay Area being gay is pretty much a non-issue and I wonder if it would incite more 5-star ratings, tips, and positive conversation from other LGBT passengers, but on the other hand we are a statistical minority, so the % of people that might have a problem with it is higher than the % of people that would be cool with it. Anybody have any experience in the matter? Oh, and what about political bumper stickers? I did UberEats at night with my truck that had a Trump sticker on it and nobody ever gave me a negative rating, but then again at night most people don't see it, especially because most UberEats deliveries they never saw the vehicle since I was delivering to their door. I've ditched the bumper stickers due to too much hassling, but I wonder if it would even matter. I know if I got an Uber ride with a driver with a Hillary/Bernie/anti-Trump sticker I would probably not leave them five stars, even if the ride was perfect otherwise... I'd leave them four stars.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Would it be appropriate to put this picture hanging on the rear view mirror?








What do you think?


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

dogemuffins said:


> Hmm, wonder if I picture of me and my boyfriend (when I have one again) would be too controversial... I mean in the SF Bay Area being gay is pretty much a non-issue and I wonder if it would incite more 5-star ratings, tips, and positive conversation from other LGBT passengers, but on the other hand we are a statistical minority, so the % of people that might have a problem with it is higher than the % of people that would be cool with it. Anybody have any experience in the matter? Oh, and what about political bumper stickers? I did UberEats at night with my truck that had a Trump sticker on it and nobody ever gave me a negative rating, but then again at night most people don't see it, especially because most UberEats deliveries they never saw the vehicle since I was delivering to their door. I've ditched the bumper stickers due to too much hassling, but I wonder if it would even matter. *I know if I got an Uber ride with a driver with a Hillary/Bernie/anti-Trump sticker I would probably not leave them five stars, even if the ride was perfect otherwise... I'd leave them four stars.*


Why?

Because you couldn't put aside your personal prejudices, and rate them fairly based upon the contracted service they provided?

That's pretty damn shitty, and I hope I don't ever encounter you in my car!


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

dogemuffins said:


> Hmm, wonder if I picture of me and my boyfriend (when I have one again) would be too controversial... I mean in the SF Bay Area being gay is pretty much a non-issue and I wonder if it would incite more 5-star ratings, tips, and positive conversation from other LGBT passengers, but on the other hand we are a statistical minority, so the % of people that might have a problem with it is higher than the % of people that would be cool with it. Anybody have any experience in the matter? Oh, and what about political bumper stickers? I did UberEats at night with my truck that had a Trump sticker on it and nobody ever gave me a negative rating, but then again at night most people don't see it, especially because most UberEats deliveries they never saw the vehicle since I was delivering to their door. I've ditched the bumper stickers due to too much hassling, but I wonder if it would even matter. I know if I got an Uber ride with a driver with a Hillary/Bernie/anti-Trump sticker I would probably not leave them five stars, even if the ride was perfect otherwise... I'd leave them four stars.


Although you might be in the minority I would think that even the vast majority of straight people couldn't care less one way or the other. Maybe being gay yourself your experiences might have been different ?
Anyway I would think that for every one close minded a hole out there who would actually rate you bad for being gay, that you would get a 5 star from nearly every other gay person for being honest and open about it.... you might even have that from some straight people such as myself.

By the way I do actually have a stereotype about gay people.... I'm sure there are exceptions but generally speaking I find gay people to be some of the friendliest most open-minded people I ever come in contact with.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

ACHUMA said:


> I'm seriously considering trying this. Or the "sick family member" bit and say i'm just doing rideshare to raise money for their medical expenses. And no, i would not feel bad about lying and taking their money. I'm too broke to feel bad for that.


Don't forget the rosary!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

This thread for real or a joke..


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> This thread for real or a joke..


Legit


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> This thread for real or a joke..


Although i have never before had photos of a loved one in my car, i have seen this here and there my whole life.
Point being, I'm surprised you would have to ask if this was for real, and I'm sorry you dont have anyone worth putting a picture up for....


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Would it be appropriate to put this picture hanging on the rear view mirror?
> View attachment 106476
> 
> What do you think?


Not unless you are prepared to hear, "Heeeeeeeey bae bae, How do you like THIS one! " Coming from your back seat every time you pick up a "Tommy Lee."


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> Put random pics of people from security footage in your car and when a pax asks who they are....say previous passengers you bonded with.


Shame wall of Previous pax that didn't tip


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Not unless you are prepared to hear, "Heeeeeeeey bae bae, How do you like THIS one! " Coming from your back seat every time you pick up a "Tommy Lee."


LMAO 
Girls might also ask, is that you?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jc. said:


> LMAO
> Girls might also ask, is that you?


Lol nope, I was just saying you might pick up some guys who think you like that sort of thing and might get a little competitive with your pin up model.


----------



## UberitoMouse (Mar 21, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Do you think this is okay, or not ???
> 
> I'm actually kind of torn on this. My first thought is, its my car, i can decorate it any way i want to....
> 
> ...


Can you put one or two pictures in the glovebox and make them viewable on the returns from a long rider drive? Just a suggestion. In general I would say "not appropriate"


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Just do not display a Hula Doll:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Only if you arrange a Religious Alter on your dashboard,chant ,and sacrifice a small animal( lizard, mouse) before beginning each trip
> 
> Works best in countries with 1 Lane roades on steep mountain cliffs ,where they leave the bus wreckage next to the 80 crosses of the buried victems . .. .
> 
> Which Vodoo God do you pray to for invisibility from police ?


I would like to set up my car like that just for one day to see the pax' reaction.



Lissetti said:


> Nope, not jealous of other women. And I'm attractive with a good body too. Why. Cuz I'm secure. I see a tall attractive woman, I think "Oh, she might be a model. She's pretty. " And then I move on with my life. I see an attractive short woman, so what? She's pretty too. I see an attractive older woman, I think "Good for her! She takes care of herself." And move on with my life.
> 
> I may ask an attractive woman about her hair care tips or whatever, but I'm never a hater. Many times if I happen to make eye contact with a pretty woman, they flip their heads up away fast. Then as I pass by I say, "Love your hair!" Or "You have beautiful skin.....whatever. " They always look back startled because I'm complimenting them, not trying to be a competitive hater. "They always stammer out an "Oh! Oh! Oh my God,.....well thank you. " Sometimes we chat briefly, exchange beauty tips, and then move on. They always say though, that when they see another woman looking at them, they expect the whole ****** hater treatment.
> 
> ...


Funny, because as a woman I don't really pay any attention to what other women look like. I only sometimes notice if they're absolutely horribly ugly or extremely pretty. Anything in between I don't even remember their face.

My boyfriend thinks it's funny because I can't tell any of the weather bimbos and many actresses apart.



dogemuffins said:


> Hmm, wonder if I picture of me and my boyfriend (when I have one again) would be too controversial... I mean in the SF Bay Area being gay is pretty much a non-issue and I wonder if it would incite more 5-star ratings, tips, and positive conversation from other LGBT passengers, but on the other hand we are a statistical minority, so the % of people that might have a problem with it is higher than the % of people that would be cool with it. Anybody have any experience in the matter? Oh, and what about political bumper stickers? I did UberEats at night with my truck that had a Trump sticker on it and nobody ever gave me a negative rating, but then again at night most people don't see it, especially because most UberEats deliveries they never saw the vehicle since I was delivering to their door. I've ditched the bumper stickers due to too much hassling, but I wonder if it would even matter. I know if I got an Uber ride with a driver with a Hillary/Bernie/anti-Trump sticker I would probably not leave them five stars, even if the ride was perfect otherwise... I'd leave them four stars.


Most people won't care but the people who do care will really care and give you a one star.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I would like to set up my car like that just for one day to see the pax' reaction.
> 
> Funny, because as a woman I don't really pay any attention to what other women look like. I only sometimes notice if they're absolutely horribly ugly or extremely pretty. Anything in between I don't even remember their face.
> 
> ...


 I notice the really pretty ones. I don't stare though. If their attitude is "my poo don't stink." ....then I look away. Bye Felicia! But if they just seem like "Oh no, is this girl gonna be a B to me?" Then I just compliment them and move on, unless I really want to know some sort of hair care secret or whatever.

I really don't notice the average girls, but LMAO I do notice the "Tore up from the floor up" types. Mostly because I wonder if it's a disability thing or a drug thing. Usually around here, it's a drug thing. Also up here we don't have any weather bimbos. All our weather people are over 40 and don't care cuz they got Masters degrees and stuff. We do have very pretty/ Unique ethnic mix types. Alexandra Lewis is a good example. 








BTW you "may" recognize her cuz she was in Houston Texas for a bit.

As for celeb... yeah I only recognize a few too. All that copy and paste plastic surgery and they all look alike. Especially the Real Housewives of Whatever.......and the over 40 actress with their cheeks stapled behind their ears, duck lips, Joker eyebrows, and foreheads so smooth and shiny they look like a bald man's head.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Do you think this is okay, or not ???
> 
> I'm actually kind of torn on this. My first thought is, its my car, i can decorate it any way i want to....
> 
> ...


Need to see this pic your putting up...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Maven said:


> Why would any other woman get even a teensy-weensy, itsy-bitsey bit jealous of her? - And then take it out on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pics. Coachman! What are you doing?!!!



Fishchris said:


> Ha  lol
> 
> I am so tempted....
> 
> ...


 You've done well Fishchris.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey so I put those pictures of my girlfriend up in my car last week then drove all day Friday Saturday and a little bit Sunday. Did not have one single comment on the photos. 
I was even talking to one female pax who frequented a spot that my girlfriend fors and so she even asked do you have a picture of your girlfriend, obviously not having noticed them...
The point being I think especially with most of my driving being after Dark the photos are really not even noticed.
Yet they are easy enough for me to see so that's cool ☺


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Very cool, and good luck with this. I like it for you. Myself I do not want my pax knowing that much about me and my family. Ya just never know.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Hey so I put those pictures of my girlfriend up in my car last week then drove all day Friday Saturday and a little bit Sunday. Did not have one single comment on the photos.
> I was even talking to one female pax who frequented a spot that my girlfriend fors and so she even asked do you have a picture of your girlfriend, obviously not having noticed them...
> The point being I think especially with most of my driving being after Dark the photos are really not even noticed.
> Yet they are easy enough for me to see so that's cool ☺


LMAO put a neon glow light with an DC adapter under your pic. That will keep the Ugly Betty's off your lap.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Do you think this is okay, or not ???
> 
> I'm actually kind of torn on this. My first thought is, its my car, i can decorate it any way i want to....
> 
> ...


So you're ok with cheating as long as it's not an ""ugly fat"" woman?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Leo. said:


> So you're ok with cheating as long as it's not an ""ugly fat"" woman?


Only if I cheat with one of the 5 superhot babes that my partner has already approved as a "legal pass". To be fair, I agreed to a comparable list of 5 superhot guys that she has my prior permission to cheat with. And no, I'm not going to reveal who is on either list  I'm told that a similar system works with gay & lez couples. However, if someone on both their lists becomes available then ménage-a-trois


----------



## NASSCAR1991 (Mar 7, 2017)

Stupidest post


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I have some like this of her too, wanna trade?


Good one


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Good one




There's a little restaurant near me near called Keke's. Like a mile or so, I always call it KekeLo's in I keep meaning to take a picture of it...


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> There's a little restaurant near me near called Keke's. Like a mile or so, I always call it KekeLo's in I keep meaning to take a picture of it...
> View attachment 108689
> View attachment 108690


THIS IS SO FREAKING COOL


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

I would say not appropriate. Am already doing things to my car that I didn't before driving for Uber....Keeping it a hell of a lot cleaner for one thing....It's also now a 'fart-free' zone. Try to play music that is basically top 40 and has some variety of music that will appeal to varying tastes. So, try to think of it as a professional thing. Everyone is different though so what's best for some isn't for others. 

Have noticed even in the cubes at my 'real job', some have no personal items at all and keep it very professional and others just make it their own with pics and ornaments. Neither offends me.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> THIS IS SO FREAKING COOL


----------

